# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Trad or Compound

## Johnny ketchup

Just wondering what the ratio of Traditional to Compound Bowhunters are out there.....


Timber Creek Cotton Mouth Hybrid Longbow



Bear Super Kodiak



Whats Yours.....?

----------


## gonetropo

my last bow was a 70lb split limb buckmaster compound. had huge knockdown, unfortunately shoulder/nerve damage has put an end to archery at present

----------


## .22-250 everything

Recently took up traditional archery. 60lb recurve that I forget the brand. Passed on two deer that didn't offer the right shot. Hopefully nail one soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

----------


## Beetroot

Definitey traditional.
I have a 55lb recurve and it is an absolute bitch to shoot, takes a while to build up the right muscles to be able to shoot it comfortably.
But once you get used to it it's not so bad, and the satisfaction of shooting if accurately with no sights is great.

The best thing for me was trying to see people with big heavy compound bows shoot it and fail spectacularly!

----------


## Barefoot

Got a recurve just before Xmas while my wife and son picked up compounds.
Recurve just felt better to handle so will get used to that and try it hunting.

----------


## w8indq

Barebow compound. All the fun of trad shooting but ease of tunability of a compound. Also lots faster  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

> Barebow compound. All the fun of trad shooting but ease of tunability of a compound. Also lots faster 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice ..Tim wells comes to mind ..that guy is unreal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## w8indq

Yeah man Tim wells is the man!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwininja

He takes the no peep no pins to whole new level ..that shit is hard enough out too 40ms let alone smoking prairie dogs out to 120 yards ..are you a trad guy that went compound or a compound guy that went no peep no pins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Have you seen that clip of him shooting all those pigeons on the wing , its mad I think I read somewhere that some shots required 50 feet of lead lol

----------


## Lore

Chose a 45lb takedown recurve bow but would love to build my own longbow one day.  

I tried a compound bow for the first time a few years back but couldn't get used to the feel of it at all.

----------


## Preacher

Both.  2013 PSE Dna 70# and a Ragim Black Bear 50# recurve.  Though have to admit that the PSE hasn't had much love since started shooting the'curve.

----------

